# 20mm thru axle to quick release adapter?



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

I just stupidly bought a used wheel set and the front wheel was meant for a thru-axle fork. What are my options to use it on my non thru axle fork? I thought there were adapters for this situation but I can't seem to find any. Maybe I'm searching for the wrong thing. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Just FYI. I have a 2003 DJ2 and the wheels are 2000 something transition revolutions.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

some wheels are convertable, others aren't. If the transition wheels use the same hubs as azonic outlaws your in luck. Mabe send an email to transition bikes to see if you can order an adapter. BTW quick release axles are 9 or 10mm not 15.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info flystagg. I emailed them and now I'm waiting to see what they say. If anyone else has any other solutions please let me know. I'm hoping to not have to spend much to fix this. Although I was considering buying a new fork.....so I'm assuming getting a thru axle fork would solve all my problems....is that correct?


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

You can pick up Rockshox Argyle's for cheap right now.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep. I've pretty much decided to suck it up and buy a new fork. Found an Argyle for 200. Seems like a deal to me.


----------

